# f/s lead hammers



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

IF YOUR IN SO- CAL AREA AND NEED NEW HAMMERS OR REALLY CLEAN USED ONEZ HIT ME UP..
TEXT 562 225 7490 JR:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

visionquest23 said:


> IF YOUR IN SO- CAL AREA AND NEED NEW HAMMERS OR REALLY CLEAN USED ONEZ HIT ME UP..
> TEXT 562 225 7490 JR:thumbsup:


Location, pics


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

long beach cali these are the 5# hammers


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

just got more hammers in if you need them


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

how much u selling hammers for?


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

i have more hammers!!!!!!!great deal!!!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

got more in today!!!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

shipped any where!!$15 ea!!!.......


----------



## Big Mike 805 (Jun 11, 2010)

visionquest23 said:


> shipped any where!!$15 ea!!!.......


New hammers for $15 shipped?


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

yes new hammers shipped anywhere for $15 ea shipped


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

hammers for $15 shipped to you!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

How much picked up


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

hit me up!562 225 7490 junior


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

the hammer


----------



## lone one (Sep 25, 2012)

any left need 2


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

yes i have plenty hit me up


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

another load of hammers are in!!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

visionquest23 said:


> another load of hammers are in!!!


 pay pal sir , I need 2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Any hammers left


----------



## lone one (Sep 25, 2012)

still need 2 if got anymor >?


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

i got them hammers if you need hit me up!!!


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

I need a hammer or 2 , p.m. details.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Got my hammer thanx


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Paypal info plz,I need a new one.


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Still need 2 ?


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ur welcome ,thank you!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

send to [email protected]


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

Lowrider19 said:


> Paypal info plz,I need a new one.


 send to paypal [email protected]


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

visionquest23 said:


> the hammer


got more hammers in $15 shipped any were in the us of a!!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

hammers we have them!!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

visionquest23 said:


> hammers we have them!!!


got more...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

give me a paypal acct I can send payment to


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT FOR A GOOD HONEST SELLER


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

got more hammers if you need them!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

PM SENT


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

How much shipped to Canada?


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

special_k said:


> How much shipped to Canada?


pm


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

got more


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I will take 2 u have paypal


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> I will take 2 u have paypal


sent you a pm


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I'll take a few, send me the info


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

209impala said:


> I'll take a few, send me the info


pm you


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my hammers fast thanks can't find a better deal and these fuckers are heavy too :thumbsup:


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

pm me your PayPal info, i need one in northern cali...


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Got my hammers fast thanks can't find a better deal and these fuckers are heavy too :thumbsup:


your welcome..thank you


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> pm me your PayPal info, i need one in northern cali...


info sent


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

Ill take 2 hammers shipped to 93230, Can u send info. thanks


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much for 2 to 92104


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

93 CADDY said:


> Ill take 2 hammers shipped to 93230, Can u send info. thanks


pm


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> how much for 2 to 92104


pm


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

payment sent!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

payment sent...


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

Money sent


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

93 CADDY said:


> Money sent


thank you


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> payment sent...


got it thanks


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

visionquest23 said:


> got it thanks


YOU GOT MINE RIGHT I SENT IT FRIDAY BRO!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

RO68RAG said:


> YOU GOT MINE RIGHT I SENT IT FRIDAY BRO!


yes thank you


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

visionquest23 said:


> yes thank you


got them thanks


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

shipped out more hammers today...plus we have more hammers if needed!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


RO68RAG said:


> got them thanks


thank you


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll be hitting you up for 2 soon as I get home tomorrow.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

jdc68chevy said:


> I'll be hitting you up for 2 soon as I get home tomorrow.


no prob,


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Just payed you through PayPal .


----------



## 423flako (Sep 5, 2010)

I need 1


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

423flako said:


> I need 1


when ever yu need em hit me up


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

did you get my payment


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

jdc68chevy said:


> did you get my payment


yes i got it..thank you


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

got mine today .. thanks


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

got mine today too thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> got mine today .. thanks


thank you


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

93 CADDY said:


> got mine today too thanks :thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

shipping out hammers today....any one else need any??


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

visionquest23 said:


> shipping out hammers today....any one else need any??


I'll take one. $15.00 shipped right? Lmk.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

visionquest23 said:


> shipping out hammers today....any one else need any??


PM SENT!


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Are there tracking # on my order .


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

.[/QUOTE]
Just got hammers 
Thanks Homie


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

jdc68chevy said:


> .


they work good , best deal going.


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

I need 1 hit me up


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT Good seller!!!


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Never got your pm, you still selling these. I need 1 or 2, checking with my homie to see if he needs one also. But I need one for sure, please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

64 For Life said:


> I'll take one. $15.00 shipped right? Lmk.


 yes


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

I need 1 bro pm me info


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

Need one also. Pm me the info as well


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

visionquest23 said:


> yes


PAYMENT SENT FOR 2 MORE.......THANKS BRO!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> I need 1 bro pm me info


pm..


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

marcocutty said:


> Need one also. Pm me the info as well


pm


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

Still sellin them for $15? Pm me what I got to do to order 1 or 2, I get paid on friday


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

I need one LMK


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

81monte505 said:


> Still sellin them for $15? Pm me what I got to do to order 1 or 2, I get paid on friday


pm..


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

genuinechevy said:


> I need one LMK


sent pm...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

PARE money sent


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

UCETAH said:


> PARE money sent


thank you..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

visionquest23 said:


> thank you..


 a bro you have a tracking # for me?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

RO68RAG said:


> a bro you have a tracking # for me?


 X2 :dunno:


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ordered mine Friday and got here yesterday, pretty nice hammer for $15 shipped to your door and fast shipping too, thanks for the hammer I'll be ordering another when I'm done with this one


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

not sure what's going on but I sent text, pm, and message on facebook & no reply. But he did add me as a friend on facebook today:dunno: I ordered 12 hammers..


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

received text tonight saying he is going to ship on friday


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

also received a message back from him on facebook :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

I sent my payment on the 3rd and and no hammers or response.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

Has anyone received there order from visionquest23? I paid 2 Fridays ago & still waiting..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

UCETAH said:


> Has anyone received there order from visionquest23? I paid 2 Fridays ago & still waiting..


HE SENT ME A PM YESTERDAY SAYING HIS SON MUST OF FORGOT OR SOMETHING, AND THAT HE WOULD CHECK ON MY ORDER.
I GUESS I HAVE TO WAIT TILL THE END OF THE WEEK TO SEE IF HE COMES THROUGH!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

WELL NO HAMMERS YET I GUESS WE GOT BURNED!!!!!!:facepalm::dunno:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

RO68RAG said:


> WELL NO HAMMERS YET I GUESS WE GOT BURNED!!!!!!:facepalm::dunno:


 Yesterday I got 4 hammers but I ordered & paid for 12. He texted me back saying there on back order.. :werd:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sorry for delay i dont make them i do have supplier....but no ones getting burnt i will have more in..sorry just need to get more in stock....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

B FOR U TAKE SOME ONES CASH U SHOULD HAVE THERE PARTS ALL READY;;;


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> B FOR U TAKE SOME ONES CASH U SHOULD HAVE THERE PARTS ALL READY;;;


 LOL! you forgot to put & BIG AL SAID IT!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


> B FOR U TAKE SOME ONES CASH U SHOULD HAVE THERE PARTS ALL READY;;;


WELL SAID BIG AL.......THATS THE RIGHT WAY TO DO BUSINESS!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks al!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

visionquest23 said:


> thanks al!


 visionquest23 did you get your new shipment yet? the container got here today!!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

I got 6 more hammers in the mail yesterday so visionquest23 is not burning anyone but still waiting on 2 more. Thanks Jr!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

any hammers in stock?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

any hammers in stock?<br>


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

yes more in shipping out my orderstoday


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

THANK YOU VISIONQUEST23/JR! I got my other 2 hammers in the mail today..


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

welcome!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Anybody know wassup with this dude, I ordered like two weeks ago have not herd a word from him no response to my messages.:dunno:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

he is slow on shipping I ordered 12 it took a month to get them all. I know when you buy direct from china it takes a few weeks to get here to the USA


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

lboogie said:


> Anybody know wassup with this dude, I ordered like two weeks ago have not herd a word from him no response to my messages.:dunno:


Me too:dunno:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

visionquest23 said:


> IF YOUR IN SO- CAL AREA AND NEED NEW HAMMERS OR REALLY CLEAN USED ONEZ HIT ME UP..
> TEXT 562 225 7490 JR:thumbsup:


This number is no good.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cybercholo said:


> This number is no good.


Sorry for delay they shipped me some small hammers but we took care of mishap now we will shipp out more this week thanks for understanding and hammers are made out here in cali


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Almost a month that I ordered, and still no hammers:scrutinize: and I live in Cali. They could have been shipped by a burro and still been here less than a week.


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm waiting on my hammer too


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you have hammers available?


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

i got some if you need..


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

visionquest23 said:


> i got some if you need..


I need mine that I payed for a month ago


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

I got mine Monday.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

we got more in...if needed


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

got sum hammers if needed??


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

more in stock


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

visionquest23 said:


> more in stock


I need 2 please. Pm me your paypal info.


----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

i want one of theses pm me info on were to send my money


visionquest23 said:


> the hammer


----------



## rsanchez26 (Sep 23, 2011)

NEEN HAMERS TO CHICAGO 60085 MAY BE 5 LET ME KNOW TEX 224-723-2015


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

Are they still in stock if so I need two please pm me ur info


----------



## rsanchez26 (Sep 23, 2011)

Chicago is still wating for hamers let me know 224-723-2015 rude dog thank.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

pm ed


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

hit me up


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

paypal is   [email protected]


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rsanchez26 (Sep 23, 2011)

What's up would like to get some lead hammers hit me up 224-723-2015


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

:dunno:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

I paid for 5 hammers 3 months ago and still have not got anything


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

Still got hammers for $15?


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

Or how much for one shipped?


----------

